# OTA w/DPP & TV2



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Just got the 622 set up this weekend. I don't have OTA set up just yet, but I am embarking upon it this weekend (hopefully) and need some help/advice. I tried to search, but didn't find what I am looking for and I don't want to screw anything up! I am going to set up an antenna for KTLA-HD since Dish doesn't offer the superstations in HD (I live in San Diego so I can get KTLA w/an antenna). Here is my setup: DISH 500 and DISH 300 into DPP Twin on the 500. From there each cable goes into a dixplexer for the TV2 out, which is then fed to bed 2 & bed 3. At each receiver (one 622 & one 322) there is a DPP separator and cable 1 goes to satellite input one and cable two goes to a diplexer with one cable going to satelllite input 2 and the other going to TV2 output. Here is a drawing that shows my setup.







So my question is how do I add an OTA antenna to this setup to the 622 and not have to run more cables. I would like to somehow diplex the OTA signal in. I read in the manual that it involves a superhome node, but in looking at DISH's documentation I don't quite understand how to set this up and what I need.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you want to diplex OTA into the Satellite signal to receive deep fringe OTA, you are cutting you own nose off. Diplexing will cut your available signal up to 50%. I recommend you install a fresh run of good quality RG-6.

KTLA-DT (5.1) 31 is about 120 miles from San Diego but it is mosstly over water. You need the best antenna with a good pre-amp, as high as possible. Probably an Antennas Direct 91XG with a CM7777 pre-amp. Caution: Make sure you are not too close to a transmitter or the local transmission will overload your tuner and you get nothing. you might be OK because the San Diego transmitters are not in town but in the hills to the east.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Jim. If I did diplex, how/where would I put them in my setup?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

According to your diagram you are diplexing now. What you could do is use the SuperHome node to combine the UHF output of the receiver with the OTA antenna. You woudl ahve to find a UHF frequency that is not used OTA to do this. In fact at that point you could supply multiple sets but they would all see the OTA and TV2 output. and you would need several remotes and different rooms might get into quite a remote control war. 

But if you want TV 1 to see the OTA too it gets a wee bit more complicated. are you trying to do that.


As for signal loss it might not be that bad but there are no guarantees with this. If your satellite or ITA signal is low to begin with it might hurt youa lot.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

At this point I don't want to run more RG6 as it would require droping cable in a place I don't own. In the diagram I posted I want to put the OTA antenna next to the DISH and add it into the single RG6 drop that goes to the 622 receiver. Currently the single RG6 drop to the 622 uses DPP to use a single cable feeding the dual tuners as well as diplexers for the TV2 backfeed. So can I add another set of diplexers to add OTA UHF to the mix? How would I do it? I don't quite understand all the terminology so what I'm looking for is where in my diagram do insert what parts. I want to learn, but I'm a little slow with all of this.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

From what I understand no you can not add another set of diplexers.


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks to everyone! Looks like I'll have to run some more RG6. Darn!

Quick question, how is the OTA tuner in the 622? I have a Samsung 42" plasma tv w/an ATSC tuner, would that be better?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Diplexing will cut your available signal up to 50%.


I diplexed OTA with my SW64 and noticed only negligible degrading of my OTA signal. I'm 21 miles from the towers and the difference between diplexing and no diplexing was at the most, 5 points. I was using Terk diplexers; maybe they are just that good.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

TulsaOK said:


> I diplexed OTA with my SW64 and noticed only negligible degrading of my OTA signal. I'm 21 miles from the towers and the difference between diplexing and no diplexing was at the most, 5 points. I was using Terk diplexers; maybe they are just that good.


i get no loss at all as measured on 3 different digital tuners using radio Shack diplekers. Everyone's experience seems to be different.


----------

